# NCAA Pool - Bragging Rights Only, and a free TUG membership!



## djs (Mar 17, 2009)

I have set up a group on espn.com where we can compete in an NCAA Pool.  There is no cost and no prize; just bragging rights for the winner.  

The group can be found here.

The group name is "TUG NCAA Pool" and the password is "Tuggers".

If you choose to join I'd suggest using your TUG screen name so it will be easier to bestow bragging rights on those deserving.

Good luck to anyone who joins!!

-Dave-


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 17, 2009)

doin this with many other friends, but it should be fun for tuggers too!

Tell ya what, Ill give a free years membership to the winner!  (if said winner is a guest, they can have a free year membership)


----------



## djs (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, that ought to help get a few more people involved.  

Any chance you can make this "sticky" until the games start on Thursday (at which point it will be too late for additional people to join)?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 17, 2009)

Consider this "stickified" ...


----------



## djs (Mar 18, 2009)

Before anyone gets any ideas and tries to "game" things here, there are  9,223,372,036,854,780,000 possible ways to fill out a bracket sheet (2^63).


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 18, 2009)

Brian - great idea!  When's the signup deadline???


----------



## djs (Mar 18, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> Brian - great idea!  When's the signup deadline???



I believe ESPN locks the pools once the first game tips off, which would be a little after Noon tomorrow.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2009)

haha yea, only one entry per person =)


----------



## jamstew (Mar 18, 2009)

Dang! I'm about an hour too late to join the fun


----------



## djs (Mar 18, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Dang! I'm about an hour too late to join the fun



Not too late, games don't start until Thursday.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2009)

6 people in sofar!  surely someone has to beat me for my own membership!


----------



## jamstew (Mar 18, 2009)

OK, I'm in. Of course, I'll totally forget to ever look at it


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2009)

once you pick there isnt a whole lot you have to do!


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any one else having trouble signing up??


----------



## djs (Mar 18, 2009)

Bill,

jamstew commented that the pool said it was "locked" but that just means that once the tourney starts, people can't join the group.

Was there another problem you were having?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2009)

I notice the group size is set to 6, is that the max?


----------



## djs (Mar 18, 2009)

Shouldn't be a limit, I think the 6 is referring to the current size.  I just looked at other group settings and there are many with well over 100 participants.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2009)

I did note that it wouldnt take the password "tuggers" but the T had to be capitalized.

not sure if thats it or not though.


----------



## cjareed (Mar 18, 2009)

HI - I want to play. ESPN let me set up an account. However, I am still trying to put in my picks.  Game on !

CJ


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just signed up... I had to create a user name, but had no problems. I'll have to make my picks tonight.

The rest of you are playin' for second place!


----------



## ocowner (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in, but used the same bracket I have on ESPN for another group.  Therefore, the name is entry name is slightly different.


----------



## The Conch Man (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in as well & Brian, did you say you would come-in 2nd place to me!!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2009)

HA...im shooting for that TUG membership!!!  =D


----------



## cjareed (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok - I don't know what I did to get two listings. I just filled out the info once.  Humm, cannot find how to delete the second one -- SORRY.


----------



## djs (Mar 18, 2009)

As long as you don't make any selections with that second entry you'll be all set.  Right now it's showing a big fat goose egg as your possible score which means nothing has been entered.


----------



## cjareed (Mar 18, 2009)

Great - I did not fill out info but once.  Looks like I am dumber than a basketball player !  Oh well, doubt my picks will work - picked the regional favorites  -- living in fantasy land. Thanks for setting this up.

CJ


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't seem to get ESPN to let me sign up for an ESPN account.


----------



## BSQ (Mar 18, 2009)

whoohooo!  I'm in!  I actually hate basketball, and hate watching it on TV.  The way the shoes squeak on the court ... might as well be nails on a chalkboard.  Very early on in my relationship with BubbaQ I learned if I want to see this man at all during March, I better follow me some basketball.  Yet every year I find myself sitting in a sports bar days on end watching nothing but.  Actually I only watch the last 2 minutes of the game. That's when things get gooooood. But the bar people watching is always great!

13 years later ... I'm hoping I picked the right 12-5 upset!   

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2009)

15 people now, with this latest ty lawson "toegate" injury...i may have to change my bracket going so far with UNC!


----------



## djs (Mar 18, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> 15 people now, with this latest ty lawson "toegate" injury...i may have to change my bracket going so far with UNC!



I actually did my picks on 3/10 with no idea how the seedings would play out.  Just took a bracket and picked 1's to beat 16's' 2's to beat 15's and from there picked where I thought upsets would happen.  I picked only one 4 over a 1 and as luck had it that turned out to be Gonzaga over UNC.  I figured doing my picks this way would take all the emotion out of things.

Lets hope we get a few more in this, though it should already be interesting.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> doin this with many other friends, but it should be fun for tuggers too!
> 
> Tell ya what, Ill give a free years membership to the winner! (if said winner is a guest, they can have a free year membership)


 

Tell ya what I'll do... I've got this blue-week timeshare that won't sell on eBay for even $1. Winner automatically gets full deed and title placed in their name! 

I'm thinking if we get the word out, maybe we can about 5-10 of these blue weeks from TUG members to add to the pot!


----------



## djs (Mar 19, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> Tell ya what I'll do... I've got this blue-week timeshare that won't sell on eBay for even $1. Winner automatically gets full deed and title placed in their name!
> 
> I'm thinking if we get the word out, maybe we can about 5-10 of these blue weeks from TUG members to add to the pot!



Wondering how quickly people are going to drop out of the group now.  You should have waited until after Noon because then it's too late to enter or more importantly (in your case) leave the group.


----------



## beanie (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in for the tug membership  but not the blue week


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

beanie said:


> I'm in for the tug membership  but not the blue week


 
C'mon, I thought I was doing you all a favor!   :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 19, 2009)

hahahaha, yes..winner HAS to take the unwanted week!  what a prize!!!

last chance guys, everyone has about 15 minutes to join and get their picks in before it locks at noon!


----------



## BSQ (Mar 19, 2009)

and away we go.  

I'm still adjusting to watching MM on west coast time.  Wonder if there's TVs at IHop.  Basketball for breakfast.  It's all sorts of wrong.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

beanie said:


> I'm in for the tug membership  but not the blue week


 
You all do know that this week was worth $9000 when originally purchased - right???


----------



## debraxh (Mar 19, 2009)

I made my picks last night so made the deadline.  My TUG membership is up for renewal, but I think I'll hold off until the tourney's over 

Honestly, I know nothing about current college teams, and made choices pretty much randomly and based on preferences when I was a huge fan and followed it closely in the 70s-80s.

Better lucky than good, right?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

debraxh said:


> I made my picks last night so made the deadline. My TUG membership is up for renewal, but I think I'll hold off until the tourney's over


 
debra,

I just looked over your picks... you might as well just go ahead and pay your membership dues now.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 20, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> debra,
> 
> I just looked over your picks... you might as well just go ahead and pay your membership dues now.



Hey, I said I knew nothing about this year's teams, except who's gonna win that is -- and looks like we agree on that one


----------



## Bruce W (Mar 20, 2009)

If you come in last do you get the Blue Week?  LOL


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2009)

man, what a poor showing by the ACC sofar.  yikes.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 21, 2009)

Bruce W said:


> If you come in last do you get the Blue Week?  LOL



I sure hope not as I'm on a great path to lose.  What stinky picks I made


----------



## cjareed (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow - March Madness sure did prove to be right last night ! I made a bunch of wrong picks.  Oh well, as Scarlett said, "tomorrow is another day !"  

Maybe us Southern girls will do better today !

Oh what a fun game we are playing.

THANKS for setting it up.

CJ


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like another great job by the seeded teams... I wish that I would've just gone with the seeds, but that's no fun! Those picks would be looking pretty strong right now.

It's amazing the job done by the selection committee.


----------



## ocowner (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm on top of the leaderboard after rounds 1 & 2.  But, now we get into the nitty gritty with higher points per win, and brackets will take different turns as things continue to narrow down.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 23, 2009)

mbender10 said:


> I'm on top of the leaderboard after rounds 1 & 2. But, now we get into the nitty gritty with higher points per win, and brackets will take different turns as things continue to narrow down.


 
Hope you don't mind if I wish you the exact same success that I enjoyed the first two rounds...


----------



## BSQ (Mar 23, 2009)

I have MM butt.  I believe it's taken on the shape of a barstool.  :ignore:


----------



## ocowner (Mar 26, 2009)

Everyone ready for weekend #2?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Go Mizzou!!!*


----------



## BSQ (Mar 26, 2009)

mbender10 said:


> Everyone ready for weekend #2?



yes ... my butt as regained it's original shape (though judging by the size of said butt, not sure if that's a good or bad thing)


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2009)

doh, duke fail!


----------



## thomasro3 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Starwood Moments available.*

*[This was reported as spam, so I thought I'd add a note to clarify.  This was posted by a Starwood owners who is sharing an advertised offer from Starwood that allows you to use Starpoints to attend sporting events, including college basketball - the topic of this thread.  The OP does not benefit from this offer, so it  isn't spam.  DeniseM TUG Moderator]*

http://auction.starwoodhotels.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/CategoryDisplay?cgrfnbr=91737955&cgmenbr=67280009
The countdown to the 2009 NCAA(R) Men's Final Four(R) is upon us, and the Motor City Madness starts here. You and a fellow hoops fan could witness every moment of play from Saturday's first tip-off through Monday's championship thriller - all from Starwood's catered Luxury Suite at Ford Field. And we're putting you up in the posh Westin Detroit Metropolitan Airport with transportation to and from all three deciding games. This package for the sold-out 2009 NCAA(R) Men's Final Four(R) includes: 

•  Four (4) nights at The Westin Detroit Metropolitan Airport (April 3–7, 2009) 
•  Two (2) Starwood Luxury Suite tickets to both NCAA(R) Division I Men's Basketball Championship Semifinal games at Ford Field in Detroit, Michigan, on Saturday, April 4, 2009 
•  Two (2) Starwood Luxury Suite tickets to the National Championship game at Ford Field in Detroit, Michigan, on Monday, April 6, 2009 
•  Two tickets to official pregame hospitality area (April 4 and April 6, 2009) 
•  Access to numerous other weekend events including Hershey's College All-Star Game (April 3, 2009), NCAA(R) Hoop City(R) Refreshed by Coca-Cola(R) and much more

Sheraton(R) Hotels & Resorts is the official hotel partner of the NCAA(R). 

Check out the hotel you'll be staying in along with our other local properties: 

The Westin Detroit Metropolitan Airport 
Sheraton Detroit Novi 
The Westin Book Cadillac Detroit

Need more Starpoints to do your bidding? Buy them here. 

Get an inside look at the world of travel, culture and leisure with SPGs official blog, thelobby.com. 

There are eight (8) separate NCAA(R) Men's Final Four(R) Suite Packages available. Each NCAA(R) Men's Final Four(R) Suite Packages consists of: (i) four (4) nights' accommodation, single and/or double occupancy, (cost of the hotel room and room tax/service charge only) at The Westin Detroit Metropolitan Airport (April 3–7, 2009); (ii) two (2) Starwood Luxury Suite tickets to both NCAA(R) Division I Men's Basketball Championship Semifinal games at Ford Field in Detroit, Michigan, on Saturday, April 4, 2009; (iii) two (2) Starwood Luxury Suite tickets to both NCAA(R) Division I Men's Basketball Championship Semifinal games at Ford Field in Detroit, Michigan, on Saturday, April 4, 2009; and (iv) two (2) Starwood Luxury Suite tickets to the National Championship game at Ford Field in Detroit, Michigan, on Monday, April 6, 2009. All other charges, including but not limited to additional lodging, other transportation, parking, additional food and beverage, souvenirs and incidentals, are the member's responsibility and are not covered by the NCAA(R) Men's Final Four(R) Suite Packages. The NCAA(R) Men's Final Four(R) Suite Packages must be accepted as awarded and no substitution or refund may be made, except by Starwood Preferred Guest(R) if for any reason any portion of this package becomes unavailable. No money, Starpoints credit or other compensation will be given for any cancellations, alterations or any unused portion of this award, whether caused by the member, Starwood Preferred Guest, the event venue or any other reason, including, without limitation, weather issues, transportation difficulties, event cancellation, change of venue/date/time, etc. Tickets/access to any event included in the NCAA(R) Men's Final Four(R) Suite Packages may not be resold. Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, Official Hotel Partner of the NCAA(R), NCAA(R), And Then There Were Four, NCAA Hoop City Refreshed by Coca-Cola, March Madness and Men's Final Four(R) are licensed by or trademarks of the National Collegiate Athletic Association. CBS Sports is a registered trademark of CBS Broadcasting Inc.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't even want to look. If any of my Sweet 16 are left, it's only because they haven't played yet!


----------



## BSQ (Mar 27, 2009)

jamstew said:


> I don't even want to look. If any of my Sweet 16 are left, it's only because they haven't played yet!



yeah, I'm starting my usual sweet16 crash n burn.


----------



## beanie (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm done !!  had duke in the final four and memphis winning it all ouch !!!


----------



## jamstew (Mar 28, 2009)

I still have UNC & Oklahoma. Can't believe I lost Kansas tonight...it's just not right!


----------



## BSQ (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah.  that was me tearin up my brackets and tossing the confetti all over the bar.  :rofl:


----------



## debraxh (Mar 30, 2009)

Bad, bad, choices!  And my team lost  
Not a good season for me, but there's always next year.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a goner also...  it was fun though!  

Many thanks to the organizer (djs) and thanks Brian for putting the free membership into the mix!


----------



## The Conch Man (Mar 31, 2009)

Same here, goner as well, thanks for letting us in to play, was fun!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 1, 2009)

Guess I dont have much of a shot at getting the free membership now....poo


----------



## cjareed (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I still have hope for UNC -- they are my last hope though !  It has been a lot fun to play, really made me enjoy this year's games. Thanks !


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 3, 2009)

BSQ said:


> yes ... my butt as regained it's original shape (though judging by the size of said butt, not sure if that's a good or bad thing)




So that is what a Tar heel is??


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it comes from an old civil war reference actually.  "tar on their heels" talking about some soldiers from carolina.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 3, 2009)

Holy cow. How'd I get up to #3? I wish I had these picks for my work. At work, I'm going down hard and fast! Hmm...go UNC! Since it's all I have left I think.


----------



## BSQ (Apr 3, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> I think it comes from an old civil war reference actually.  "tar on their heels" talking about some soldiers from carolina.



yup... that.  you'll see a lot of UNC stuff with a blue foot with a black dot on the heel.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm....and I just got a notice saying I need to renew my TUG membership. Go UNC!


----------



## beanie (Apr 6, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> Hmmm....and I just got a notice saying I need to renew my TUG membership. Go UNC!



if you are k9kreationz congrats you are the winner no matter who wins tonight   so root for Michigan State


----------



## jamstew (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW! I can't believe I came in second :whoopie: I've never done that well in any kind of a sports pool before (mostly because I make too many emotional picks). Way to go Tarheels!


----------



## cjareed (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I came in 3rd !  Could have done better, but I could not help but bet on Mississippi and Texas.  Oh, what fun !

Southern girl to the core !


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 7, 2009)

beanie said:


> if you are k9kreationz congrats you are the winner no matter who wins tonight   so root for Michigan State



Oops, I am k9kreationz. hehehe. I can't believe I won. Wow! At work, I placed 4th, but then again, I'm also playing up against die hard college ball lovers. There were a lot of strange upsets, but hey, that's what March Madness is all about. Fun! This was great. Thanks!


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 7, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> Wow! At work, I placed 4th, but then again, I'm also playing up against die hard college ball lovers.


 

Now wait a minute, you're saying we are all college basketball flunkies or something???   

Congratulations, and be sure to send me your name and address information as you would like for it to appear on the deed for the blue week 1BR studio.  

Congratulations, you'll love Iowa during February!  :rofl:


----------



## jamstew (Apr 7, 2009)

cjareed said:


> Well, I came in 3rd !  Could have done better, but I could not help but bet on Mississippi and Texas.  Oh, what fun !
> 
> Southern girl to the core !



Same here -- Texas native and UT alum, graduated HS in MS, so those were two of my emotional picks. I have tickets to UT men's games so saw them play a lot, and I *knew* they weren't going to do anything, but when you bleed orange, you just gotta do it.


----------



## BSQ (Apr 7, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> Oops, I am k9kreationz. hehehe. I can't believe I won. Wow! At work, I placed 4th, but then again, I'm also playing up against die hard college ball lovers. There were a lot of strange upsets, but hey, that's what March Madness is all about. Fun! This was great. Thanks!



Congratulations! 

Indeed it was a fun March.  In all I'm pretty happy with my 4th place finish.  Since ummm the only College Basketball I watch is MM and only the last 2 minutes of what ever game is the central focus at the bar. :rofl: 

thanks for setting up the pool djs!


----------



## ocowner (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll watch for it next year, too.


----------



## The Conch Man (Apr 7, 2009)

That quote is so funny!!!!!     :hysterical:       :hysterical:       :hysterical:       :hysterical:      :hysterical: 






ace2000 said:


> Congratulations, you'll love Iowa during February! :rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 7, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> Oops, I am k9kreationz. hehehe. I can't believe I won. Wow! At work, I placed 4th, but then again, I'm also playing up against die hard college ball lovers. There were a lot of strange upsets, but hey, that's what March Madness is all about. Fun! This was great. Thanks!



send me an email and ill take care of your membership extension!


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 8, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> send me an email and ill take care of your membership extension!



Sent. Thanks!


----------



## djs (Apr 8, 2009)

BSQ said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Indeed it was a fun March.  In all I'm pretty happy with my 4th place finish.  Since ummm the only College Basketball I watch is MM and only the last 2 minutes of what ever game is the central focus at the bar. :rofl:
> 
> thanks for setting up the pool djs!



No problem and congrats to kelela92 for winning.  Better luck to eveyone else next year.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 8, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> Sent. Thanks!



i must have missed it Kelela...I dont see anything in my inbox?

try tugadmin@tug2.net  itll go directly to me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2009)

extended your membership, and congratulations again!


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 15, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> extended your membership, and congratulations again!



 Yay! Did the email ever show up. Very strange. Thanks and thanks for TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2009)

nope...I never saw anything from you!

I just went and took your bbs email and matched it to your membership record!


----------

